# False pregnancy



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby's first heat ended a few weeks ago. Since then she's had slight swelling of her mammary glands. It's more swelling than just the swollen nipples that were present during her heat. I'm assuming she's having a false pregnancy. Other than this and her being much sleepier than she was prior to her heat, she's acting and looking completely normal.

Does anyone know how long this swelling will last?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Slight swelling of the mammary glands (not nipples) after/during a heat cycle is not uncommon. Its more of a thickening than swelling. Its due to hormonal changes. I can't remember how long it takes to go back to normal.


----------

